#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Finance >  >  Will automation kill the industry of investment banking?

## Bhavya

Developments in robotics, AI, and major computing make machineries so smart and effective that they can switch man kinds in numerous roles today. The investment banking also will automate in future. What do you think will automation kill the industry of investment banking?

----------

